# muay thai vs kenpo



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 23, 2006)

hi , i had a fight with a freind of mine today , it wasnt real , well it was but we werent arguing we just felt like doing some "real life sparring" lol (but with rules of course)

anyyway he does kenpo , and hes a very skilled hes about half my size in hieght and muscle (not that i have much lol).

in the fight i treid as hard as i could , my kicks and my blocks are my best attributs so i blocked all of his strikes althought he got me with a couple of spining kicks to my legs , i was beating him and hes had at least 3 time the amount of trainin i have , i was amazed , but then he went for a jab which i tried to slip but got hit on the shoulder then he followed through with the hardest punch ive ever felt , i hit me right in the solar plexus and winded me real bad , although i held in there and won with some roundhouse kicks to his side

im very proud of myself winning the fight when hes more experienced than me , but that punch! it was soooo powerful i completely lost focus because i was so amazed at the power and i couldent breathe , but even now (3 hours later) my chest still huuuuurts , imma have a bruise lol

hope u enjoyed reading any coments or tips apreciated 

chris


----------

